# I want to measure specific port's transfer size(Bytes).

## getfeus

I want to measure total pages transfered during Xen Live migration.

Although I use a iftraf-ng 3.0.0 package, I can't find the migration port on the TCP/UDP Statistical Breakdown menu.

(I can see ssh-22 and other traffics, so my iftraf-ng installation seems to suceed.)

I also checked NIC's transfer data reported by iftraf-ng, and the report is correct.

Do I need to perform special operations to monitor traffics of Xen Live Migration?

Best Regards.

----------

## papahuhn

There is too few information. Where do you run iptraf? On the host or in the VM?

Do you have dedicated NICs for XenMotion?

----------

## getfeus

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> There is too few information. Where do you run iptraf? On the host or in the VM?
> 
> Do you have dedicated NICs for XenMotion?

 

Hello, first, Sorry for few informations.

I have two machines.

1. Host machine.

2. Backup machine.

I want to migrate vm on 1 to 2. 

And I want to measure network traffics which migration port is using. 

My migration port is set to 8002. 

I run iptraf on machine 1, and I want to look outgoing network bytes. 

Or, incoming bytes of 8002 port at machine 2. 

Thnakyou.

----------

## Ant P.

Add an iptables -j ACCEPT rule for that port and then count it afterwards using "iptables -vnxL".

----------

